# Thank You Sparky



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We we at a lift station for a small town and found 1 pump had fallen over. Turns out the sparky had wired it in reverse and it rattled so bad it sheered of three of the four flange bolts. The last picture is what stopped up the other pump: tampons, wipes, and a plastic hammer. I'm not sure if it belonged to the sparky or not, it seems about his speed. I might be a little pissy about this job because it poured on us with lots of lightning and we were the tallest things around the poo ponds.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Does your hammer come in mens? Lol jk


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Does your hammer come in mens? Lol jk


I always bug the sparkies on the job when I see them pull out their silly little fisher price tools...

"my daughter had a file just like that, but she geve it to an electrician because she thought it was too girly..."

:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OH.....It's the HAMMER that belonged to sparky?

Well this thread isn't near as much fun now. :sad:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> OH.....It's the HAMMER that belonged to sparky?
> 
> Well this thread isn't near as much fun now. :sad:


The other item was implied also...

:laughing:

My mug is empty John, how bout a top up?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U666A said:


> ...My mug is empty John, how bout a top up?


Coming right up sir! :drink:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Coming right up sir! :drink:


Ahh... A most excellent blend as usual...

:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

U666A said:


> Ahh... A most excellent blend as usual...
> 
> :thumbup:



Just so that you know I have always mentally added the accent when I read any Canadians post. I imitate Fargo when I read it. 

Ahh(eh)...A most excellent blend as usual(eh)....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Indie said:


> Just so that you know I have always mentally added the accent when I read any Canadians post. I imitate Fargo when I read it.
> 
> Ahh(eh)...A most excellent blend as usual(eh)....


Stop defending him! Email sure, but have you ever talked to him on the phone?!? :laughing:

I speak English... Haven't quite figured out exactly what language y'all are speaking...
:laughing:

Might as well be like that post Red made yesterday... :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Stop defending him! Email sure, but have you ever talked to him on the phone?!? :laughing:
> 
> I speak English... Haven't quite figured out exactly what language y'all are speaking...
> :laughing:
> ...


Bloody hell!

Eh Indie, believe me he speaks English but as far as it goes understanding it.... It takes a minute....

Lol


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

The only time I thank sparkies is when they do a big ripout and throw 100's of pounds of insulated wire in the dumpster cause they're too dumb to realize it's worth $1.75/lb. Thank you Sparkies!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Indie said:


> Just so that you know I have always mentally added the accent when I read any Canadians post. I imitate Fargo when I read it.
> 
> Ahh(eh)...A most excellent blend as usual(eh)....


Here's a fun little game, and this is going to get out of a hand in a hurry... :laughing:

Roll up a wool work sock and jam the whole thing in your mouth. Then try to carry on a conversation with someone over the phone... :laughing:

Now you know how he feels when he has to call out of state for any reason...

:laughing : :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Here's a fun little game, and this is going to get out of a hand in a hurry... :laughing:
> 
> Roll up a wool work sock and jam the whole thing in your mouth. Then try to carry on a conversation with someone over the phone... :laughing:
> 
> ...


Are you freaking kidding me? Lol

We have all ready talked about St. Pierre and you stated that he was French Canadian. 

It don't matter, y'all talk the same!!

Lol


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Are you freaking kidding me? Lol
> 
> We have all ready talked about St. Pierre and you stated that he was French Canadian.
> 
> ...


Don't make me play a video clip of "Swamp people"... That's awfully nice of you to let them film that in your backyard...
:laughing:

At what age do you start teaching the youngins to hunt gators 'round there anyhow?

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

And I know... Insert poutine joke here...

:laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> Don't make me play a video clip of "Swamp people"... That's awfully nice of you to let them film that in your backyard...
> :laughing:
> 
> At what age do you start teaching the youngins to hunt gators 'round there anyhow?
> ...


It's on my Canadian St. Pierre talk a like...

Where is that BAN button when I need it!

Lol


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

just for her tool set


----------

